
In Japan: Wives are forced to use the husband's last name - pm24601
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2015/12/16/national/crime-legal/japans-top-court-strikes-rules-divorcee-remarriage/#.VnLoeJM4GEI
======
krapp
Actual headline from the article: _Japan’s top court upholds same-name rule
for married couples, overturns remarriage moratorium for women_

------
pm24601
Doesn't Japan have a problem with declining marriage and birth rates?

